# 17th street launch, Any fresh water washdown?



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I went to 17th St. Launch on Saturday, when I pulled the boat out of the water I looked around for a fresh water washdown, but I didn't see any. Is there one at that launch? Thanks for the help.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

theres no washdown to my knowledge at that ramp.


----------



## skiff35 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't recall any of the launches in this area having a freshwater wash down area.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *skiff35 (5/7/2008)*I don't recall any of the launches in this area having a freshwater wash down area.




nope, only one I know of is Sherman Cove.


----------



## Riggedout (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol the government pay for a freshwater washdown at public ramps. Only ur military will do that for u. On base they have two hoses but good luck off base !


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

The Sailboat Marina on NAS has 2 hoses for freshwater washdown, Sherman Cove on NAS has 4 hose stations setup. It is pretty sad that even the ramps that you pay to use off base don't have a freshwater washdown. I know if I charged someone to use my boat ramp I would have a freshwater washdown, and it would deffinitly give them one more reson to use my ramp then the other guys that doesn't have freshwater washdown area. Just one hose would surfice with a Y on it maybe. I don't mind using my own water, but at 9-midnight or later, I don't want to wake the neighbors.

For those that are public and no fee, then I guess that the state won't pay the water bill.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The shipyard on Bayou Chicoand Sherman Cove are the only two ramps in the area that have a washdown area. You have to have access to Sherman Cove and the shipyard is $5.00 to launch. The Shipyard is a very nice ramp with plenty of parking. I don't understand why no one likes to go there. It's a little slow putt in and out of Chico, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (5/5/2008)*I went to 17th St. Launch on Saturday, when I pulled the boat out of the water I looked around for a fresh water washdown, but I didn't see any. Is there one at that launch? Thanks for the help.


Not flaming but isn't the 17th street actually 17th Ave . I'm not all that familiar with all the launches and want to get it straight (I see people calling it both St and Ave., but have been to that one once with Murphyslaw, and didn't see freshwater. Remember that trip Joel....:banghead:bangheadokeokeoke


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

It is actually called North 17th Ave. according to google earth. before I just heard it referred to as 17th. Never really worried about if it was st. or ave. Now we know.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Knota Yacht, What street is that shipyard off of for the boat launch you were talking about?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (5/14/2008)*Knota Yacht, What street is that shipyard off of for the boat launch you were talking about?


It is off of Myrick St. You turn off of Navy Blvd right by Vince Whibbs. Escambia county has a deal worked out with them for the public to use their ramp etc... It is $5.00 to launch and is a very nice ramp. For a place that has plenty of parking, store on site, nice ramp, and a washdown, $5.00 to launch is a great deal. 

http://pensacolamarina.com/boatramp.htm


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the visual aid. It sounds like a great area especially since the area is upkept and the ammenities it offers. 5 bucks is a great price. Is the launch open 24hrs?

Sherman Cove charges 4 for active Duty, 5 for Retired I think. Or you can get a monthly pass for 10 bucks. I have the monthly pass and renew it monthly and its open 24hrs.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (5/15/2008)*Is the launch open 24hrs?
> 
> Sherman Cove charges 4 for active Duty, 5 for Retired I think. Or you can get a monthly pass for 10 bucks. I have the monthly pass and renew it monthly and its open 24hrs.


Yep, it's open 24hrs and has security cameras in place. If you have access to Sherman cove, this is the second best ramp in the area next to Sherman Cove if you ask me. But I only use it when I am heading east tothe 3-mile bridge or somethinginstead of heading out tothe pass.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I really don't like not being able to washdown my investment after a night of fishing. This could be my alternative to driving the boat the whole way from Sherman Cove.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man*


*Remember that trip Joel....:banghead:bangheadokeokeoke[/quote]

*


----------

